# Absolutely Fuming With DPD



## rawfedcat (Jul 6, 2014)

I ordered something from zooplus but later found it cheaper somewhere else and refused delivery on advice from zooplus and then the following happened:

DPD Transcript (The transcript is back to front):

03 Nov 2014 12:33 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
03 Nov 2014 00:04 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
31 Oct 2014 12:53 DPD Contact Centre Return to consignor has been requested *(Zooplus requested this via telephone)*
31 Oct 2014 12:18 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
31 Oct 2014 00:06 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
30 Oct 2014 13:46 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
30 Oct 2014 00:08 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
29 Oct 2014 20:47 London South Your parcel is being held in our DPD Croydon depot 
29 Oct 2014 11:11 London South Your parcel was refused as it was not required 
29 Oct 2014 08:22 London South Your parcel will be with you today 
29 Oct 2014 01:32 London South Your parcel is with your nearest delivery depot in Croydon 
28 Oct 2014 20:14 Hub 3 - Birmingham We have your parcel, and it's on its way to your nearest depot in Croydon

The parcel was refused and requested to be sent back, I contacted zooplus to ask if they would refund it and they said when the parcel arrives back with them.

The parcel as you can see from the transcript above is still at the Croydon Depot and zooplus said they where expecting it today to be with them. It seems the parcel was damaged/lost at the depot.

I said to zooplus as you can see from the transcript that the parcel was returned, which they agreed upon and I said that it isn't my fault that the parcel has been damaged/lost or whatever as I never signed for it and requested it was returned, and I then demanded a full refund. Too which I get an email saying we have initiated a refund to your PayPal account and you will get a credit to your PayPal account within the "few days". Why does it take so long to refund something, surely all they have to do is click on the refund button? :mad2:

I have not communicated with DPD as the parcel was never signed for by me and there I am not custodian of it. Zooplus have been talking with them and even said they where expecting it to be with them today and even their telephone call got ignored by the depot on the 31 Oct 2014 12:53 which was relayed through DPD's call centre.:mad5:

I am not using Zooplus again or DPD. What a nightmare.


----------

